# Celeste + shooting stars! [On hold for now :)]



## Frost (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't think it's a meteor shower because Isabelle didnt say anything but theres shooting stars and celeste is hanging out (ilovehersomuchshesmy2ndfavoritenpc<3)

It's in my *cycling town so dont expect any pretty sights* but feel free to stay wish on stars and go to nooks cranny (closes in an hour)

I'll take groups of *4 people at a time *I'll take you to Celeste and y'all can go to that patch of land on the beach! Once you're done please *leave through the airport.* Please bring a *VAULTING POLE* it makes it easier to get to her!

Let me know if you want to come and I'll pm you! *Please don't give me anything!!!* I just wanna have some people over to enjoy celeste 

*If while you're wishing I dont say or do anything I'm studying probably but I'll still be watching. *I have a lot of storage on the island so please dont take anything. I'll know.

I plan to do this as long as I get interest!
Groups:
*●Group 1: *
Amilee
Lumbridge
Cielle
actually adrian

*●2:*
InsertCleverUsernameHere
Hayleigh_1
Baroque
celesludenberg

*●3:*
cloudmask
Lunova
aww
Xcourt560x

*●4:*
padfoot6
punctuallyAbsent
Hanyu
jeliebear


----------



## Amilee (Apr 21, 2020)

may i come please?


----------



## Frost (Apr 21, 2020)

Also dumb question... how do you guys get the star fragments, do they show up on your town? Sorry its probably common sense!


----------



## Saralie (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## actuallyadrian (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to drop by and talk to Celeste! Thanks : ) EDIT: Fragments show up on the beach the day after a shower!


----------



## Saralie (Apr 21, 2020)

Frost said:


> Also dumb question... how do you guys get the star fragments, do they show up on your town? Sorry its probably common sense!


They show up on your beach the next morning


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to join!


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to join!


----------



## Frost (Apr 21, 2020)

Ohhh ok! Thought so  thanks ok lemme make the groups and I'll PM in a sec


----------



## Baroque (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d loooove to come by as well!


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 21, 2020)

May I stop by? Thanks so much!


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 21, 2020)

i would love to come! thank you so much for doing this :3


----------



## Lunova (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey could I pop over? :3


----------



## aww (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to join


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 21, 2020)

Could I join please?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 21, 2020)

may i join please? thank you ^^


----------



## Hanyuu (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## jelibear (Apr 21, 2020)

Could I stop by? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frost (Apr 21, 2020)

Ok I'm going to be catching up on groups! Please be patient as I get to your group bc I dont really have a time limit! Thank you


----------

